# I found photos of Knuckle Guitar Works 39.55" scale Quake 6 string



## ixlramp (Feb 11, 2011)

Not a new bass, but I've been searching for photos for years.






















Big 3 wrap low string.

Knuckle Guitar Works - extraordinary instruments for extraordinary players


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 11, 2011)

You've been searching for years? Were you looking hard?


----------



## Durero (Feb 11, 2011)

Sexy!

I haven't found pics of Quakes easy to find either. Very little shows up on Google and Skip doesn't have much on his site.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 11, 2011)

I guess I know where to look.

That particular bass took me all of 30 seconds, including in progress pictures. 
















The owner's name is Ed Butler. It's tuned F#BEADG (.175 for the F#). It has custom handwound Nordstrand soapbar pickups. He has it wired in stereo. The neck rises at a 45 degree angle so it balances perfectly.

I want to try one out, but I'm not sure if I like the headstock or not. He said the B string on this bass is even better than the Dingwall and that it feels like a E-string tension-wise.


----------



## Durero (Feb 11, 2011)

Where did you look?


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 11, 2011)

Google . I typed in "Knuckle Works Quake Bass". First link is an eight page thread on TalkBass where that particular owner posted those images, and a good amount of discussion on it.

There are a handful of owners over there actually. It's nice seeing there's a few out there. One guy has a fretless, too!

Notice the scale difference?


----------



## Durero (Feb 11, 2011)

I searched Google for "Knuckle Guitar Quake" just before I asked you and got crappy results. Oh well.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 11, 2011)

I just tried that and the same TalkBass link came up just down a bit.


----------



## Durero (Feb 11, 2011)

There's a nice red 5-string too, but all in all there doesn't seem to be many of these basses around.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 11, 2011)

There are probably a handful that aren't on TalkBass, but I'm still surprised that there were that many. There are too many on TalkBass that frown upon you if you tune down at all.

It's a shame. Skip is a mastermind of bass and strings.


----------



## Durero (Feb 12, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Skip is a mastermind of bass and strings.



Agreed.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 12, 2011)

The funny thing is, he designed it to tune to standard. He wanted the tonality he got on the "A" string on a normal bass on the "E" string, IIRC.


----------



## LordCashew (Feb 12, 2011)

Dead sexy. I really want the chance to play one of these before I die.


----------



## ixlramp (Feb 12, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> You've been searching for years? Were you looking hard?



 Er ... no I wasn't. What I was trying to say was 'I've been intending to search for photos for years' ... it came out wrong 

Apparently there was a Quake 5 at NAMM tuned G#00 C#0 F#0 B0 E1


----------



## Thep (Feb 12, 2011)

Dats fugly.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 12, 2011)

Get out of here.


----------



## Necris (Feb 12, 2011)

ixlramp said:


> Apparently there was a Quake 5 at NAMM tuned G#00 C#0 F#0 B0 E1


I approve 100% of that tuning. I'd love to hear someone using it. Its also nice to see that while the neck looks monstrous in all the pictures 39.55" isn't too drastic a scale change from 35" in terms of fret spacing.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 13, 2011)

G#00 is my kind of tuning.

I don't know if I'll ever go that low. My Dingwall will be setup for E0 and I'll sometimes play D0 (18.35 hz). G#00 is less than 10 hz. MADNESS.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 13, 2011)

That must really hurt your arm after a while...I have seen a 38" bass before but man.


----------



## ixlramp (Feb 13, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> G#00 is less than 10 hz.



12.98 Hz  see the table here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/125567-frequency-octave-note-tuning-table-erbs-ergs-g-00-b4.html



vampiregenocide said:


> That must really hurt your arm after a while



I read the TalkBass thread here: The Knuckle Quake 39.5" Scale Bass Thread - TalkBass Forums. The owners are saying it's very comfortable to play. Reading that thread, I don't think I've ever seen so much awe for an instrument before. It seems the instrument is well worth the price.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 13, 2011)

That blue one is gorgeous. :O


----------



## ixlramp (Feb 13, 2011)

I just found Skip's secret stash of photos. These are posted on other forums so I hope he doesn't mind me posting these here (munches on bandwidth *yum*). Wow look, Another 6 string with Q-Tuners! The fretless has an Ebonol board, my favourite material.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 13, 2011)

I think I might get one some day.

EADG an octave lower? Perhaps.

BEADG an octave lower? We'll see.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 13, 2011)

I dunno. With my (small) hand size and comfort in mind, the 37" low B on my Dingwall is about as far as I'd want to go. The 1-4 stretch on that is about as far as I can comfortably handle.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 14, 2011)

Awww, you have little wiener hands.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 14, 2011)

Short pinkies


----------



## Randy (Feb 14, 2011)

That's quite the headstock design he's got going on there.


----------



## Variant (Feb 15, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> G#00 is less than 10 hz. MADNESS.



12.98 Hz, actually. The first note below 10 Hz is *Eb00* (9.725 Hz).


----------



## Durero (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for all those pics Mat!


----------

